# Hopper / Joey Ethernet Port Question



## fmetz (Apr 8, 2012)

Does anyone know if the ethernet ports on the Joey or Hopper can be used to for "other" ip network traffic (currently using moca/coax connections for dish communication). If I plugin a network device or switch will it grab an ip address from my router, etc... I want to use the existing coax cable to extend my wireless network / ip traffic to other locations in the house. I was using nim100's before the hopper / joey installation but now can no longer use these with the same coax that the hopper / joey are on. Thanks,

fmetz


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The Hoppers/Joeys will not route between Ethernet and MoCA.

The "Hopper Internet Connector" routes Ethernet to MoCA for use by Hoppers and Joeys but the MoCA network cannot be used to extend to other devices.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

fmetz said:


> Does anyone know if the ethernet ports on the Joey or Hopper can be used to for "other" ip network traffic (currently using moca/coax connections for dish communication). If I plugin a network device or switch will it grab an ip address from my router, etc... I want to use the existing coax cable to extend my wireless network / ip traffic to other locations in the house. I was using nim100's before the hopper / joey installation but now can no longer use these with the same coax that the hopper / joey are on. Thanks,
> 
> fmetz


No way to use second Ethernet port on H2k or J for other network devices. 
No routing, no forwarding there.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Latest FW versions allow to use any of Ethernet ports for primary Internet connection or with clients instead of MoCA coax distribution.

Would be interesting (unfortunately there is no access to Linux to run some commands) to see if using secondary Ethernet port would help to separate client's communication and Internet access like BB downloads.


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

One thing to note, if you do use the ethernet port on the Hopper, remote the HIC. Although they are seperate interfaces, the software in the hopper does not account for dualhoming well and it can cause issues when connecting to Dishonline.

Since moca is supposed to be 200 mbit, and the top ethernet port is only 100mbit. I pulled the ethernet and kept the hic in place with the joeys running ethernet only.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

My speculation is that maybe the hardware designers were intending some kind of dedicated digital media network, possibly using IPTV, UPnP or DLNA standards.

The Hopper would be the media server and the Joeys would be media receivers, with a hub or switch in between. It would most likely have be proprietary to satisfy Dish Network.


----------



## PhantomOG (Feb 7, 2007)

dhickman said:


> Since moca is supposed to be 200 mbit, and the top ethernet port is only 100mbit. I pulled the ethernet and kept the hic in place with the joeys running ethernet only.


I think this confirms that its better to have the HIC installed rather than using my existing Wifi + bridge setup?

Does the HIC come standard with a Hopper/Joey install? Or do I need to make a special request for it?

From the "solo node" installation picture, I'm assuming I can have the HIC placed in the closet where my OnQ coax distribution panel as well as the cable modem and router are. If so I'm assuming this will be better than using my current Wireless N 5GHz network with bridge.


----------



## strikes2k (Dec 10, 2008)

I just realized I've had two cables running around my home office for years. One from the 2nd output of the 722 and one for Internet connectivity. The Joey had both hooked up to it. So I just disconnected the cable and rebooted and boom, TV. Sweet.


----------

